# Big Friendly Giant x Beau (14-10)



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

hello everyone,

I'm showing my one little boy from a litter that was born at the 14th of Oktober.
He was alone, and my experiences where that a litter of one never survives...

But it seems like this little guy is luckey! And he's growing fast of corse!
So, i've decided to share him with you guys!

This is the mother (splashed fox satin):









And this is daddy (CPB):









And this is the little guy (CPB):



























Hope he's going to be as big and lovely as his father


----------



## vicky1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow I love dad's ears


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

he is sweet, i have had a litter of one that survived before and he grew up to be a fantastic chunky stud buck!


----------

